# Kaufempfehlung für leicht nachfüllbaren Drucker ohne USB ?



## Dumm wie Brot (20. Oktober 2004)

Da mein alter Drucker kaputt gegangen ist plane ich demnächst was neues zu kaufen.
Allerdings sehe ich immer wieder dass in den meisten Artikelbeschreibungen steht
"USB 2.0 kompatibel". Ich habe 4 USB Schnittstellen die alle schon belegt sind.

Meine erste Frage : heist USB 2.0 kompatibel (z.b. http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/M...0016fcfc2741c0a801180676/Product/View/0014592 ) dass es *auch * USB unterstützt oder *ausschliesslich * ?
Wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll ein billiges USB Hub zu kaufen ?

Nochwas : Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen dass "Nachfüll-Sets" immer beliebter werden, weil sie im Verhältnis viel billiger als die echten Patronen sind.
Weis jemand wo ich Informationen darüber bekommen kann, welche Drucker besonders geeignet zum nachfüllen sind ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## meilon (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi
Also zur kompatibilität: Das einfachste wäre, wenn du in einen Elektroladen gehst, und dir mal die Drucker anschaust.
Zur Nachfüllbarkeit: Ich kann dir auf *keinen* Fall Canon-Drucker empfehlen, da haben bei mir bisher alle Schlapp gemacht (Druckkopf verstopft etc) Aber dafür sind orig. Canon-Patronen relativ günstig.

Ich würde mir an deiner stelle einen USB Hub kaufen, sollte aber zu deinem USB-Port Kompatibel sein (1.1 oder 2.0 (auch bekannt als "HighSpeed"))

mfg

PS: Mir fällt ein, dass Epsondrucker leicht nachfüllbar sind, bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

PS2: Hab mir gerade deinen Drucker angeschaut und bin mir 80%ig sicher, dass der n LPT Port hat. Wie gesagt, geh zu MediaMarkt und gugg mal nach. Guggen kostet nüscht


----------



## Cheese (20. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab einen HP-Drucker (Deskjet 3650) zu Hause, der läuft allerdings auch über USB... Aber so ein Hub kostet auch ned die Welt, wenn du im Internet schaust, bekommst ihn so zwischen 5 und 10€, zum beispiel bei http://www.reichelt.de.

zum Nachfüllen kann ich so viel sagen, meine Patronen haben oben schon die vorgebohrten Löcher, also nur noch mit der Nadel rein und nachfüllen... Außerdem haben die auch schon die Druckköpfe in der Patrone drin, das heißt, wenn mal was schief gehen sollte beim Aufladen, ist ned der Drucker hin, sondern die Patrone, die ist dann auch ned teuer. Und bis jetzt gabs keine Probleme bei mir, hab den Drucker nun schon über 1 1/2 Jahre, immer noch die erste Patrone (natürlich aufgefüllt   ) 
Wovon ich abraten würde ist Epson, da verstopfen ziemlich schnell die Druckköpfe, obwohl ich orginal Patronen verwendet habe, des war aber leider ned nur bei mir der Fall... Da hast es beim HP schon leichter, da kannst auch mal etwas rabiater über die Druckköpfe auf der Patrone putzen mit nem Tuch oder so und es fehlt nix!

Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben....

Greats Cheese


----------



## meilon (20. Oktober 2004)

Mein Drucker war nach einem Nachfüllvorgang auch nicht kaputt, halt nur der Druckkopf, den ich aber nach einer 3 Stündigen einweichzeit im warmen Wasser wieder sauber bekommen habe  

Ok, dann lag ich mit Epson falsch, aber wo jetzt Cheese HP genannt hat, meine ich mich daran zu Erinnern, dass das gute Drucker sind, die viel aushalten, nur kosten die n bissl mehr.

mfg


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Oktober 2004)

Bei Epson Druckern brauchst du zum Nachfüllen auch einen "Reseter",
da der Drucker auf den Chip an der Patrone immer den aktuellen
Füllstand schreibt. Wenn die Patrone mal leer ist, zeigt diese auch nach dem Befüllen noch Leer an.
So ein Reseter gibts aber auch schon für ein paar Euro


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2004)

Also der einzige mir bekannte Tintenstrahl-Drucker der noch eine Paralell Schnittstelle hat ist der Canon IP3000 oder 4000. Die anderen, zumindest von HP und Canon haben nurnoch USB.
Und das mit dem Nachfüllen würde ich sein lassen, da es meistens früher oder später in die Hose geht und die Garantie bei sowas erlischt.
Außerdem kosten die Patronen für den IP3000 mal grade ca. 10? für schwarz und ca. 7? pro farbige, das ist schon sehr sehr günstig und da hast du keinen Ärger mit.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Cheese (21. Oktober 2004)

Oberst Klink hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, dann lag ich mit Epson falsch, aber wo jetzt Cheese HP genannt hat, meine ich mich daran zu Erinnern, dass das gute Drucker sind, die viel aushalten, nur kosten die n bissl mehr.
> 
> mfg



So viel Kosten die auch nicht... Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibts auch bei HP noch drucker, die USB und den parallelen Port unterstützen, weiß aber jetzt nicht auswendig, welche das sind, weils von HP auch schon so viele Verschiedene gibt! Und ich glaube kaum, dass man die Garantie verliert, weil man ja nur die Patrone/Druckkopf schädigen kann, und das ist ja bei HP leicht auswechselbar, weil man nur ne neue Patrone braucht!


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2004)

Vertrau mir, wir verkaufen nur HP und Canon und ich ham oft Kunden die mit sowas ankommen, es ist so.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Cheese (22. Oktober 2004)

Nur was du dir beim Nachfüllen sparst, da kannst dir leicht wieder nen Drucker kaufen.... allein wenn ich des beim 3650 sehe, da kostet eine Füllung (schwarz/farbe) 45€, bis jetzt habe ich meinen Drucker mit den ersten Patronen bis jetzt 5 mal aufgefüllt, wenn man rechnet, was ich da bei der Orginalfüllung ausgegeben hätte...
orginal: 5 x 45 -> 225€
nachfüllset -> 30€ 
unterschied 195€

und für die 195€ kann ich mir leicht den gleichen Drucker wieder kaufen, weil der nur 79€ gekostet hat, macht ne Ersparnis bis jetzt von 115€.
Und da musst sagen, da wäre die Garantie fast egal, weil ein Drucker normal eh nach 3 Jahren fertig ist.... Also eher nix Teueres kaufen!


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2004)

Ja, bei HP ist das auch echt extrem, das stimmt. Aber wie gesagt, bei Canon liegen die Preose echt im fairen bereich und die ham auchnoch 4 getrennte Patronen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Cheese (22. Oktober 2004)

Ok, bei Cannon weiß ich es nicht, ich hatte weder einen solchen Drucker, noch weiß ich die Preise auswendig. Aber ich finde HP halt von der Technik nicht schlecht, wegen der austauschbaren Druckköpfe... Dabei hab ich leider die Druckkosten beim Kauf übersehen und das hol ich mir halt so raus. Denn ich finde es ne frechheit, für 8 ml Schwarz 22€ zubezahlen.... Und die Farbe dann nochmal 25, wo auch nur unwesentlich mehr drin ist. 
Wo dann der Unterschied zwischen Cannon und HP liegt, das weiß ich wie gesagt ned.


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2004)

Ja, da smit den Druckköpfe ist cool, hat Canon jetzt aber auch =)


----------

